# 609 lb Mako Shark caught at Perdido Pass



## beacher (Dec 18, 2007)

They were using an open-face spinning reel with 40 lb. test line. 





http://www.OrangeBeach.ws



More pictures, and the full story of the 3 hour fight will be published this eventing (Tuesday), and if we are lucky, we may even have some video of the fight.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell of a Mako on spinning andsome fine eating. Congratson the catch!:letsdrink


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang------------15 to 1 catch. And a lot of fine eating. :bowdown


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

and not just any open-face spinning reel..... a VAN STAAL.... hell of a fish.:bowdown


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap Nice catch, but I don't know if I (wouldn't want to keep, but that's me) would want to fight a shark for 3 hours:banghead, Job well done.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

what a stud. that VS is finished though


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

On a #4 treble hook! Hell of a fish!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Second Monster Mako caught in this area this year!

Strange year for critters all around..


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Weidenbach and Bowman run inshore charters on a 47-foot Viking from Orange Beach Marina

wow these guys run inshore charters on a 47 viking?

edit.......the article has been edited....just wanted everyone to know that i'm not losing my mind. It really did say that these guys ran inshore charters out of a 47 viking


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice fish i been waiting for a fish like that. good work.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I think that reel might need to re-conditioned after that!:bowdownGreat catch!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy cow now thats a catch there.:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

SWEEEEEEEEEET....:toast:bowdown:clap:hungry

GREAT JOB!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kanemano (12/18/2007)*Second Monster Mako caught in this area this year!
> 
> Strange year for critters all around..




yeah, and the b or so that have been caught off the pier in the last 2 weeks.... all in the 300lb+ range.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

bull reds. some people dont realize it, but makos will chase those big reds once they get start schooling like that on the beaches.

we've seen a handful from the pier lately. i hooked one about 300lbs last week on a 706 with 20, and i got a few good jumps from him, then bye bye. he never ran fast like i was expecting, but never slowed from his steady pace


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Funny thing is I was talking to wade at the launch as they were about to leave and he nonchalantly said they were going to play with some reds! looks like play time got pretty serious.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

no doubt! those makos are some BEAUTIFUL animals. i hope they got plenty of good pictures of it while still in the water.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

The story included said they saw him swim by the boat and threw a chunk of red fish at him, when he bit. (I wouldnt have told that ) Dang what a nice fish. I would love some grilled mako and a nice set of jaws like that.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't think I would think twice in trading a redfish for a few hundred pounds of mako steaks. Hell I would have thrown him a yellowfin filet for that matter!


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

holy crap !!!! i spearfish in that area. that gave me the pucker factor just reading the story.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a link to the Ch 10 report (neat video of the mako jumping) 
http://www.myfoxgulfcoast.com/myfox...ale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=1.1.1&sflg=1

And another video report from TV 5
http://wkrg.com/news/article/monster_mako_shark_caught_in_orange_beach/8197/

Some good shots of the hook and the rod'n'reel


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/18/2007)*what a stud. that VS is finished though




you sure bout that?:looser


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

l...nothing will be wrong with it...all it did was brake it in...in that case a looser feel when reeling which isnt a bad thing considering there a bit stiff when you buy them.... sharks just help the reel... black tips wore mine in!


----------



## beacher (Dec 18, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (12/18/2007)*Weidenbach and Bowman run inshore charters on a 47-foot Viking from Orange Beach Marina
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BigGameFishr, you are correct, the article was edited after I read where you caught the error in the article. Thanks! :bowdown


----------

